# Deer pics



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll try to post some pics I got from my trail camera one more time. Hopefuly it'll work this time!


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

These are some of the pics I've gotten from my trail camera I also have alot of pics of the Does in the area i hunt but I figured you would like to see these. This is what got me really pumped up last year & I held out passing on several smaller ones in hope of catching one of these big boys on the move during daylight. I hunt a small area (12 acres), it has great habitat though, with a wooded creek bottom with several funnels, a field beside it full of clovers , it's not farmed anymore, it also has a knoll, I guess you'd call it, with a ton of crab apple trees. The area holds 3-6 mature Does , got one last year the state aged @ 4 years old!, I see them consantly & they bed in different areas of the property. I suspect these guys usually come through @ night so I usually wait for the rut to get going before hunting hoping they'll come through looking for the Does but I haven't seen them yet but getting pics of them sure keeps you going !!! The toughest part is, with it being a small area, is getting in & out you never know where them Does are going to lay down  I seen the first scrape a week or so ago & my Dad went up to do chores Thurs & seen several good rubs so I pumped up & can't wait to get back @ it this week !! Good luck! :!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that is one sweet looking buck. Let just hope he decides to visit while your there :!


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

damn hotntot, your land situation is mine to a T. Everything you've discribed fits the description of where I hunt, my uncles land. I've asked my wife for a few years to produce a trail camera for xmas or b-day but she isnt into it. About 2 times a year I make these big plans to finally break down and buy a Cuddie Back, but I cant do it. I'm to tight I guess, or to poor. I hope that monster comes through for ya. Good Luck. G0-Bucks


----------



## deerslayer54 (Oct 27, 2005)

what kind of trail camera do you have hotntot


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some great pics.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

deerslayer54 said:


> what kind of trail camera do you have hotntot[/QUOTE
> 
> Those was taken with a stealth cam MC2-G. I seen in the Redhead catalog it's going for 59.99. Man the prices are really coming down! I love the thing, although the film & batteries do add up, it takes great pics. & haven't problems at all with it.
> Buckeyes1G, X-mas is around the corner again. Don't give up yet tell her what a great deal you'd be getting , last year it was probably $100 you can get it now for $59.99 ! I mean come on ...how many women you know dont love a great sale  Good luck & Merry X-mas!!!!


----------



## deerslayer54 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you, Hotntot. That is the same camera I use It does take great pictures. If I new how to down load pics to the computer I would post some goods ones I have. The biggest problem I have with the stealth is the reaction time to take the pic sometimes it will take one right when i walk in front of it most of the time it will take a while to take a pic like 5 sec or so. If a deer is just walking by at a good pace I miss getting a pic of the deer I get a lot of pics of tails and of nothing. I know the deer cam is coming down in price and I heard they are a good camera so I might try one of those and have to cameras working for me !#


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out the digital cameras. They are more expensive up front but pay for themselves after a few times. Remember you don't need the film or processing each time. Just drop the card into your computer and your done. I have noticed the price really coming down on these.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

I was thinking of getting a digital just because of cost of film. I was thinking about the one made by Moultrie I seen it for sale for $99. 

One thing I've found with setting up the cameras is be sure not to set it up facing directly E or W because you will get false triggers with the rising & setting sun.

Cameras have really came a long way as far as price & tech wise . I seen some out now have video option now. pretty soon you'll probably be able to sit on the computer & watch real time video of a camera you set up.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Hotntot said:


> I was thinking of getting a digital just because of cost of film. I was thinking about the one made by Moultrie I seen it for sale for $99.
> 
> One thing I've found with setting up the cameras is be sure not to set it up facing directly E or W because you will get false triggers with the rising & setting sun.
> 
> Cameras have really came a long way as far as price & tech wise . I seen some out now have video option now. pretty soon you'll probably be able to sit on the computer & watch real time video of a camera you set up.



That moultrie cam is great,except one thing. If you get oneset it a little further back than you do the mcg, becasue I had the same one, and set the new digital up in the same trees i did the old one, and the first few buck pics I got blew the deer out with the flash. looked like albinos coming through the woods, Great camera though...good luck buddy.

tony


----------

